# [Heisec] Frustrierter Mitarbeiter bringt Schweizer Nachrichtendienst in Verlegenheit



## Newsfeed (6 Dezember 2012)

Der Schweizer Nachrichtendienst des Bundes (NDB) hat andere Nachrichtendienste davor gewarnt, dass geheime Dokumente öffentlich werden könnten. Verantwortlich sei ein frustrierter IT-Mitarbeiter, der gestohlene Dokumente verkaufen wollte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Teleton (7 Dezember 2012)

> ...Ermittler glauben auch, dass Vorgesetzten oder Sicherheitsmitarbeitern eigentlich hätte auffallen müssen, dass der Verdächtige sich komisch verhält. So soll der Mann äußerst verstimmt am Arbeitsplatz erschienen sein...


Auweia, wenn das die Kriterien sind um einen Spion zu entlarven werde ich bald verhaftet.


----------

